# best 5.1 speakers



## narendra4u (Mar 31, 2011)

hey guys please tell which is best 5.1 speakers system


iball 5.1 Home Theatre Speaker (Booster)-rs3400

Sony Speaker System SA-ID5000-rs 4400

Creative Inspire T6200 -rs 4700

Creative Inspire T6100-rs 4000

reply fast


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 31, 2011)

wats ur budget?

By the way the cost seems to be way too high...
Creative Inspire T6200 - 4K
Creative Inspire T6100 - 3.5K


----------



## narendra4u (Mar 31, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> wats ur budget?
> 
> By the way the cost seems to be way too high...
> Creative Inspire T6200 - 4K
> Creative Inspire T6100 - 3.5K





budget around 4.5k

ur price is excluding vat right?


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 1, 2011)

inc VAT...
In chennai...

T6200 is not worth it...
Get T6100...
Bargain n get for atleast 3.7K


----------



## narendra4u (Apr 1, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> inc VAT...
> In chennai...
> 
> T6200 is not worth it...
> ...



i ball, sony not gd?

k i will go with t6100 thanks


----------



## sparx (Apr 1, 2011)

Best  speakers at 5k is the Logitech z506.
Close your eyes and don't think anything else, trust me they are the best for that price.

Earlier it was X540 but its out of production now.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 1, 2011)

But are they avail for 5K?

OP If Logitech z506 fits ur budget, get it...
Else get T6100 eyes closed...


----------



## snair007in (Apr 8, 2011)

I would suggest going for *Inspire T6060.*

Spec: ront/Rear: 8 Watts RMS per channel (4 Ch) Center: 18 Watts RMS Subwoofer: 22 Watts RMS

*T6100 *

*Front: 6 Watts RMS per channel (5 Ch) Subwoofer: 20 Watts RMS*

When you buy this 5.1 speakers, get dedicated sound card as well. I would go for Creative Audigy (5.1/7.1) INR 3200.00 in Trivandrum

Built-in sound card and this dedicated have very much difference.

SNAIR007IN


----------



## desiibond (Apr 8, 2011)

yes. Z506 is much better than most other entry level surround speakers. Go for it.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 8, 2011)

snair007in said:


> I would suggest going for *Inspire T6060.*
> 
> Spec: ront/Rear: 8 Watts RMS per channel (4 Ch) Center: 18 Watts RMS Subwoofer: 22 Watts RMS
> 
> ...



Wrong specs of T6100...
*Check this...*


----------



## kyldeepbhardwaj (Apr 8, 2011)

y isn't ny1 recomending "ALTEC LANSING"?


----------



## desiibond (Apr 9, 2011)

they don't have good 5.1 set.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 9, 2011)

am using z506 speakers...its awesome...worth the money...


----------



## snair007in (Apr 11, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> Wrong specs of T6100...
> *Check this...*



Apologies!! My mistake.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 11, 2011)

No need to apologize....

All humans make mistakes...


----------



## smvgopi75 (Jan 19, 2012)

Logitech Z506 is not good. It has fake Tweeter Design. The sound hurts the ears for me. The Mids is not good and Bass too is Muddy. When I upgraded to it from Creative T6060 I felt it was wrong and returned back to Creative T6060 which is Better.

Logitech Z506 is not good as it has no well balanced sound output. The Mids is not good and Bass is weak and Muddy. Its Tweeter Design is fake. Moreover it has slightly faster decoding output which is not pleasant to hear Melody Songs. For me after hearing its sound for more time I feel some inconvenience in my ears. When considering Creative Speakers T6160 has low Power output and T6200's remote's Volume control becomes loosey and unstable which is a common issue for this model and its not worth to buy it. Then T6100 has no remote control and has no metal covers. Finally Creative T6060 is better than T6100 with metal covers, compact wired remote control and one extra Tweeter in Center Speaker. Though its Bass is not deep and loosey it is the better option to get but I think it is not produced any more.


----------



## Ankit07 (Jan 20, 2012)

Go for Creative Inspire T6200
It have CMSS Upmix technology with overall great sound quality & it is worth every penny as of now 
Earlier it was priced above 7k!

Its specs :- 

 Front/rear satellites 4x 7.5 Watts Centre satellite speaker: 18 Watts Subwoofer: 22 Watts

P.S - logitech is crap in front of creative when it comes to sound quality!

No. 1 is Bose

No. 2 is Creative & Sony!


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 20, 2012)

Ankit07 said:


> No. 1 is Bose
> 
> No. 2 is Creative & Sony!



No its not!


----------



## digitaltab (Jan 28, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> am using z506 speakers...its awesome...worth the money...



+1 for z506, its superb sound quality and awesome 3D surround sound effects are far better than any of the creative 5.1 mentioned in this thread...


----------



## Skud (Jan 28, 2012)

What are you guys doing in an one year old thread?


----------



## digitaltab (Jan 28, 2012)

Skud said:


> What are you guys doing in an one year old thread?



i too thought this when i saw the date, but who cares OP asked for 5.1, and i use z506, they are best so i posted...


----------



## mailshobhon (Feb 11, 2012)

You can try F&D F6000 real good speakers at the price range


----------



## Arnab (May 29, 2012)

Hi,

I wanna buy and Altech lancing Home theater system.
Do you suggest me to buy that? 

My Budget is 10k around, so suggest me up some best out of that plz

Thanks


----------



## jenimukanna (Jun 12, 2012)

*Hi plz help me in finding 0ut good 5.1 speakers for my pc. in my town they are  having logitech z506 and creative t6100 ,my budget is around 6.5k af any other speaker please suggest me
*


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 12, 2012)

@jenimukanna, please start a new thread..


----------



## vetdrchandan (Jan 18, 2013)

any new models launched now. I am willing to buy a 5.1 system for my PC price range around 5000. Also tell me a sound card. Thanx in advance


----------



## Skud (Jan 18, 2013)

Locked. Anyone need further information open a new thread.


----------



## SK007SW (Mar 23, 2013)

Posted by: mailshobhon
Original Content: 





> You can try F&D F6000 real good speakers at the price range


Dont know about F6000. But I purchased F&D 6000U from SP Road, Bangalore on March 2nd 2013 in 6.5k. It has got 57w rms sub-woofer and 8" bass driver. But there is no punch in bass at all in compare of my old Creative T6100 (26w subwoofer and only 3.5K). I am feeling so cheated.


----------

